# 30cm cube setup



## jagermelifter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamela

Your tank looks terrific! Is that cube tank one of the ones that Island Pets used to sell? 

I haven't re-scaped or set up a new tank for awhile and I really miss the process of perfecting the layout.


----------



## Marko1

awesome little setup! makes me want to rip my 1gal nano apart and restart lol


----------



## Thaim

Beautiful! Cant wait to get m a nano. Gna eventually get one for my bedroom.


----------



## Bien Lim

Very nice ! Love the scape


----------



## jagermelifter

Pamela said:


> Your tank looks terrific! Is that cube tank one of the ones that Island Pets used to sell?
> 
> I haven't re-scaped or set up a new tank for awhile and I really miss the process of perfecting the layout.


thanks!! its my girls tank i just tried to make a video on my phone.  its a starphire tank i got from pat. 30cm cube.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

Marko1 said:


> awesome little setup! makes me want to rip my 1gal nano apart and restart lol


thanks! do it! rescaping is fun! and you can correct any mistakes and learn new things! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

Thaim said:


> Beautiful! Cant wait to get m a nano. Gna eventually get one for my bedroom.


thanks! its a good corner nightlight too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

Bien Lim said:


> Very nice ! Love the scape


thank you master, were learning from you sir! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish

so much going on in such a small space. very creative. what will she stock it with?


----------



## jagermelifter

onefishtwofish said:


> so much going on in such a small space. very creative. what will she stock it with?


we gon move the endlers and the bloodymarys as soon as we get good parameters. maybe ottos and pygmys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon

Looks great. Can't wait to see it grow in. Tell us about your lighting set up  What do you have the light clipped on to?


----------



## jagermelifter

Reckon said:


> Looks great. Can't wait to see it grow in. Tell us about your lighting set up  What do you have the light clipped on to?


thanks! well i got the lamp from wallmart, and i clamped it on a spare acrylic light fixture mount. were using this bulb from lowes. i dont know if its good enough lol but we gon see how the plants react. we just added pressurized c02 yesterday aswell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geealexg

Awesome video and I am loving that hardscape and choice of plants! Planted nano tanks are the best because it is so flexible and easy to rescape them  I can't wait to see some livestock in there also once it is cycled!


----------



## jagermelifter

geealexg said:


> Awesome video and I am loving that hardscape and choice of plants! Planted nano tanks are the best because it is so flexible and easy to rescape them  I can't wait to see some livestock in there also once it is cycled!


thanks! we have some melting but new growth followed, keeping fingers crossed  i like your tanks! they are well organized

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

just a quick phone pic of its day 8. light seems to be doing the job tho ive never used anything like it before. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine

That is one great looking tank!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

jasmine said:


> That is one great looking tank!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks! its starting to grow slowly now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

behind the scene pic  it gets messy when you at it.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocoon13

3 week update. 
Tank is fully cycled. We added in a bunch of endler guppies, bloody mary shrimps, CRS, cherry shrimps and a red bushy nose pleco.

We changed the light as well, bought the new Fluval Aura from Aquarium West.

Plants are holding up well. Plants that have melted bounced back, looks like they have acclimated properly. So far, so good! Everything is going as planned.

- cocoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wslam

Very nice tank! It's the ADA cube 12x12x12 right?


----------



## Bien Lim

I really like this project ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## fishiefish

jagermelifter said:


> just a quick phone pic of its day 8. light seems to be doing the job tho ive never used anything like it before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love your tank! just curious, how were you able to clip your light on like that? when i tried to attach a clip on light, i clipped it right onto the tank wall and the bulb was almost touching the water. ):


----------



## jagermelifter

wslam said:


> Very nice tank! It's the ADA cube 12x12x12 right?


its just a 30cm cube starphire tank, its not ada. but it looks like it witout the sticker 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

Bien Lim said:


> I really like this project ! Thanks for sharing


thank you for your nice words sir, we still wanna come see your tanks at home! one of my good friends told me he saw your tanks and it was hella fresh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

fishiefish said:


> I love your tank! just curious, how were you able to clip your light on like that? when i tried to attach a clip on light, i clipped it right onto the tank wall and the bulb was almost touching the water. ):


so we used another light mount on the tank before we clipped the lamp. it looks like this. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

new lights coz the other bulb is not what we needed for this setup. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocoon13

jagermelifter said:


> thank you for your nice words sir, we still wanna come see your tanks at home! one of my good friends told me he saw your tanks and it was hella fresh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishiefish

jagermelifter said:


> so we used another light mount on the tank before we clipped the lamp. it looks like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the reply! where did you get it from? i tried searching light mount on ebay and nothing came up ):


----------



## cocoon13

fishiefish said:


> thanks for the reply! where did you get it from? i tried searching light mount on ebay and nothing came up ):


The mount came with one of the lights that we bought previously.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

quick pic from earlier today  starting to look alive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince82

Is that lamp the fluval aura? I have the smaller one and I am not 100% satisfied with it.. Was thinking about the upgrade, is it worthy? 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

vince82 said:


> Is that lamp the fluval aura? I have the smaller one and I am not 100% satisfied with it.. Was thinking about the upgrade, is it worthy?
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


yes it is the aura, it does the job but to be honest theres something better out there. its not as bright as what im used to. it grows everything in the tank but if you want to add more c02 and ferts, the light would definitely be the limiting factor. not saying its a bad thing coz that situation helps you stay out of algae problems for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince82

So I got the aura, it's been a week and I have algae already.. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy

Very pretty tank!


----------



## jagermelifter

vince82 said:


> So I got the aura, it's been a week and I have algae already..
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


were almost 60 days in and we dont have any eyesore algae. how long dya run your lights on? you running c02?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

Morainy said:


> Very pretty tank!


thank you morainy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

buces are settling in, shes starting to mature nicely. took all the fish out and decided to have it as the bloody mary tank now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince82

jagermelifter said:


> were almost 60 days in and we dont have any eyesore algae. how long dya run your lights on? you running c02?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Planning to run co2 but haven't started yet. 
I'm probably using too many hours of light, it's in the office so coworkers do come and ask "why isn't it on?", so I set the time 9am to 6.30pm.. Too much.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

vince82 said:


> Planning to run co2 but haven't started yet.
> I'm probably using too many hours of light, it's in the office so coworkers do come and ask "why isn't it on?", so I set the time 9am to 6.30pm.. Too much.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


haha i think so too. you can either dim down the aura or shorten it to 6 hrs to prevent the outbreak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince82

jagermelifter said:


> haha i think so too. you can either dim down the aura or shorten it to 6 hrs to prevent the outbreak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I'll go with 7 hours, or 3.5 + 1 hour lunch break + 3.5..
Is the hour long break at midday still a thing or has it been proved ineffective? I read contrasting opinion about it..

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter

vince82 said:


> I guess I'll go with 7 hours, or 3.5 + 1 hour lunch break + 3.5..
> Is the hour long break at midday still a thing or has it been proved ineffective? I read contrasting opinion about it..
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


if youre running c02 i think its not as efficient as going straight six coz the c02 needs to get in the column first. but ive never tried that hour break before, dimming usually works better for me aswell as trimming light hours down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

